# 2010 Cannondale Road



## STARNUT

So I'm going to not post pics of the lower end bikes as you guys probably don't care.

so.... Ultimate, 12.46 pounds...... stock :cornut: 


















yes it is hung by those ballons. Pretty neat trick










Hi-Mod 1 and Di2










Hi-Mod 2 










3 Full Red. Thats a Red crank with Cannondale logo. $4000










CAAD 9 1 - 7900 with some FSA crank










CAAD 9 3 - Rival with a Force BB30 crank. Yes I know it's a Red crank but they didn't have one to put in there and it'd look stupid without a crank so use your imagination.










Starnut


----------



## CHL

Hi Starnut:

Did Cannondale switch back to the Premium forks that it previously used for the Six13 and the CAAD8 frames? Overall, Cannondale has done a much better job with the paint jobs of the 2010 Super Six bikes. 

The CAAD9's look top notch as well.

CHL


----------



## daivs_T

when are these puppies being released?


----------



## LD001

Thanx a lot Starnut,

One question: are all the Super Sixes High Mod?


----------



## Ranchu

Thanks heaps Starnut. Great news! A few questions if you don't mind:

- Any indication on pricing for the CAAD9 1 & 3?
- Will the rest of the CAAD9 lineup look similar to the 2009 range (i.e. 5 (105), 6 (Tiagra) and 7 (Sora)?
- Any info on the Six range? Have they gotten the weight down here too?


----------



## 123prs

Starnut, thanks for the pics and information. Do you have more price information on the Super Sixes? E.g., the Hi Mod 1 w/ DA; the Hi Mod framesets? Thanks again for being there for us.


----------



## lonestar_shawn

If there is a CAAD9-1 that is Dura Ace and a CAAD9-3 that is Rival, what's CAAD9-2? Ultegra or Force, maybe? I'd also love to get an idea of the pricing for the CAADs.


----------



## STARNUT

Release dates are pretty soon. Like Mid-July

I'll never understand the obsession with the Premium forks from the Six13 bikes. It's not the same fork this year. If you want a bad ass fork go hunt down one of the Time forks they used on the CAAD somethign or other. Those are sweet. This one is a basic full carbon fork. Think EC90, non SLX, with alloy drop outs and thats what you have. Its wicked stiff and not super heavy (400 grams ish).

Not all supers are Hi-Mod. The Ult, Team, Di2, and 1 are all Hi-mod. The 2 and 3 are "standard" Mod. Weight difference between them is ~150 grams.

Sixs got lighter in the frame and fork. 1150-1200 grams frame and ~400 gram fork. If I had to pick I'd still buy a CAAD9.

I totally fugged up the CAAD model info above. There is a 1, 4, 5, and 6. 

Frame sets. Super6 FS options are the Team replica, the Ultimate black, and the 1/Di2 Red. 3 choices, NTB huh? CAAD9s FS options are the black or white. Synapse Hi-Mod in white or blue. You can't buy the "standard" Mod Super 6 as a FS, Hi-Mod only and ditto on the Synapse.











As an aside, I spent all weekend on the 7900 bike (Super6 1). The frame is brilliant, the 7900, not so much. In fact......... it sucks. It rattles like a SOB, it very sensitive to exact cable tension and the lever feels like you have to move the damn thing a mile before an up or down shift (infact a mile is about 25º). Black-schmack, once you go Red you never go back. Additionally, the Ultegra stuff was all together unimpressive. The new carbon clincher wheels on the CAAD9 1 (RS80s) were cool. But the rest of the drive train was a little meh...... it has a similar finish to Tiagra and the Shimano guys basically said they "de-tuned" a 7900 lever to justify the increase in price over Ultegra. Read: make it shift worse to make you spend more. WTF? Per those guys a single 7900 up-shift (easier gear) requires 25º of lever sweep where as the Ultegra has different guts and requires 35º. Anyway....... I wasn't all that impressed, the new Force on the other hand.............. that stuff is pimp. If you need to see where the big S is heading have a look and the Slices; 4 models and only the cheapest has Shimano. But I digress..............










anyway, moving on........ All the model info, prices, and colors are below. I think I got all the questions or will with the table below. If I missed something, hit me up. Also, the Ultimate, Team, and 1 have an SRM option that is more expensive but I'm not going to post those prices becuase....... I'm lazy. Unless other wise noted, you get one option for color.

<TABLE border="1"

<CAPTION><EM>2010 prices</EM></CAPTION>
<TR><TH rowspan="2"><TH colspan="2">*PRICES*


<TR><TH>Super 6 Ultimate<TD>$10,649
<TR><TH>Super 6 Team <TD>	$8,999
<TR><TH>Super 6 Di2<TD>$8,499
<TR><TH>Super 6 Hi-Mod 1<TD>$6,399
<TR><TH>Super 6 2 (RED, YEL)<TD>$4,599
<TR><TH>Super 6 3 (BLK, RED)<TD>$3,749
<TR><TH>CAAD9 1 (BBQ, WHT)<TD>$2,999
<TR><TH>CAAD9 4 (BBQ, RED)<TD>$1,799
<TR><TH>CAAD9 5 (BLU, GRY)<TD>$1,499
</TABLE>

Starnut

PS. I'm not a known for riding a mountain bike......... like......... ever. But....... the new bike they will unveil next week is making me seriously reconsider. It comes out of the box lighter than most of the road line  :eek6: . 16.54 pounds......... for a mountain bike........ stock......... size medium.


----------



## 123prs

Thanks for the information; very helpful. Do you have any prices for the framesets? Finally, you are absoultely right about the DA 7900. The shifting distance and rattles are driving me crazy.


----------



## STARNUT

Nope and you can likely get them cheaper than retail via trade-in/up program or a crash replacement.

A good guess would be $3000 for the Super and $749 for the CAAD9

Starnut


----------



## 123prs

Thanks. BTW, did you experience a big noticeable difference between the riding/handling quality of the 2010 Super Six versus the 2009?


----------



## STARNUT

Ride quality is tires. End of story. I could take an old CAAD4 and make it ride well with a new set of 320 tpi open corsa CXs. Anyone that tells you different is full of crap. The geometry is the same and handling is the same. I abhor those stupid FSA bars (who can actually rides those damn things in the drops) and that post was creaking like a SOB on 3 different bikes of the exact same build over 3 different days. They just suck. Frame was great, build kit and drive train was meh...... Ksyriums are Ksyriums, if you've ridden one set you've ridden them all.

That being said, the 2010 is noticeably lighter and the stiffness felt the same. It is a larger improvement over than '09 than the '09 was of the '08, if that makes any sense.....


Starnut


----------



## 123prs

Thanks for the additional info. It sounds like the stock bikes were a bit of a disappointment.


----------



## STARNUT

Quite the opposite. They finally figured out how to speck a tri bike, and the rest of the stuff is great. Cannondale has had and will likely always have a close relationship with FSA....... for better or for worse. I simply don't like FSA. In fact, I think damn near everything they make sucks........... big time. They get OEM pricing (read: super cheap) on that stuff and it allows them to build these bikes and make them priced competitively for their dealers. That's what's important.

As to the 7900 thing, that's not Cannondale's fault. Look how many Campy bikes they make........ 1. If we want to change it, don't buy Shimano. If they don't sell any Shimano bikes, they'll stop specing it. That's never going to happen but I don't want it to sound like I didn't like the bike/frame. In all actuality, you can take my "meh" comment and apply it to anyones bike with 7900 and FSA on it. It's not Cannondale, it's FSA and Shimano.

Starnut


----------



## 2cans

I sure wood of liked to see a caad 9 force build. that should of bine there caad 1 build,just my 2 cents


----------



## 123prs

Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Quest08

Starnut, will the BB30 crankset be available on a non-team factory built CAAD9? My understanding was for 09 the only way to get BB30 was on a team build or special order frame.


----------



## STARNUT

that's correct for the 1st 1/2 of the model year but the 2nd 1/2 BB30 frames were out as a FS only. But it's a moot point, 2009 is done. 2010 product starts shipping in July. Just about everything is BB30 now except the _very_ lowend.

Starnut


----------



## robertburns3

> "CAAD 9 3 - Rival with a Force BB30 crank. Yes I know it's a Red crank but they didn't have one to put in there and it'd look stupid without a crank so use your imagination."


I am a little confused. I am trying to determine the price of this CAAD9 with Rival. Seems like this could be the moderately priced bike of the year, if I am reading right and it is $1800.


----------



## Robert M.

The CAAD 9's say "Handmade in USA" I thought ALL production was moving overseas for the 2010 models?


----------



## knobody

comparing the price on CAAD9, is 09 models are cheaper?


----------



## Devastator

Are the bottom end 10 Supers that arent hi mods, made with less hi-mod carbon than the 09 Supers? Is there a noteable difference in stiffness between the 10 hi-mods and the non hi-mods?


----------



## Hello Kitty

STARNUT said:


> PS. I'm not a known for riding a mountain bike......... like......... ever. But....... the new bike they will unveil next week is making me seriously reconsider. It comes out of the box lighter than most of the road line  :eek6: . 16.54 pounds......... for a mountain bike........ stock......... size medium.


are you yankin' my crank?

thats lighter than my caad 9 cx bike 

the big question is.... 26" or 29"


----------



## STARNUT

All CAAD9s are US made for 2010 

see.....










As to the difference in carbon, the Standard Mod is lightly heavier and the same stiffness. They are about 1050 grams. If you look at that yellow bike, it is, effectivly, the 2008 Super 6 Ultimate miuns the cockpit and wheels. Additioanlly, there is a very slight stiffness increase in the new bike over last year. The 2010 is a much larger improvement over the '09 tha the '09 was over the '08.

As an aside this is the same story they use with the Slice this year too. The have 2 different frames, a Hi-Mod and a Standard Mod. The stiffness values are the same, as in the Super 6s, but the weight is less for the HM versions. It's a very similar story to the R3 and R3-SL or the SLC and the SLC-SL. Some mold, same stiffness, different carbon, lower price. In the Slice and the standard Super, the issue was price. That wanted to be able to offer the bike at a specific price point and the only way to do it was to use different material. Additionally, it helps to seperate the line. It somewhat cheapens the Super high end bike (Ultimate) if the make an Ultegra version and it makes the lower end models uncompetitive against other maufacturers with similar parts. Would you pay $3599 for a 105 equiped TT bike? Neither, would anyone else.

Yes, the CAAD 9 4 with Rival and Force BB30 crank is $1800. It's the Red one above. 

Starnut


----------



## 2cans

well i think caad 9 4 is for me, rival componets , but with a Force BB30 crank . not crazy about the red color hopefully bbq looks better. on a side note there is a review up on testrider.com of the 09 rival the only negative is the rings.


----------



## ping771

So, why did Cdale do an about face and started to put Dura Ace, Ultegra and Rival groupsets on the CAAD? The last time a CDale put Dura Ace on a CAAD was 2007. Are they starting to realize that that their fan base love their CAADs and don't want to see Sora and Tiagra parts on them? Perhaps they were seeing that most people were stripping the Sora and Tiagra 09 CAAD's and putting in 105 or Rival components and higher on their bikes, and Cdale finally thought they might as well sell those bikes. Either way, it's good to see that Cannondale has wised up. Now if they can do something with the Six...


----------



## LilGasPasser

Hello Kitty}
the big question is.... 26" or 29"[/QUOTE said:


> The REALLY big question, is, is it a CARBON 29'er with Lefty?!!!???!!!
> 
> 
> ...man on couch typing on laptop goes "oohhh, ooohhh, yeahh, yeahh, gimmeee, gimmee...":thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT

What if I said both

Starnut


----------



## zamboni

The have 2 different frames, a Hi-Mod and a Standard Mod. The stiffness values are the same, as in the Super 6s, but the weight is less for the HM versions. Starnut[/QUOTE]

Starnut,

What is the difference between Standard mod on S6 vs Carbon six ? sicen they bot use standard carbon are you better off going with carbon instead of Super 6 ?


----------



## Dan Gerous

STARNUT said:


> What if I said both
> 
> Starnut


Both but the 16.5lbs is with 26" wheels, the 29er will come at around 18.75 but will cost much less and will be easy to lighten...


----------



## hobgoblin

ping771 said:


> So, why did Cdale do an about face and started to put Dura Ace, Ultegra and Rival groupsets on the CAAD?


I can't speak for Cannondale's marketing department, but I think you're right about seeing what people are riding. I race every Wednesday night in a crit training series just down the road from C'dale's corporate headquarters, so the pack is filled with their engineers and marketing guys. A lot of us who don't work for Cannondale and therefore don't get the latest and greatest for free are racing CAAD9s with higher-end components, so maybe that's an influence.


----------



## ping771

hobgoblin said:


> I can't speak for Cannondale's marketing department, but I think you're right about seeing what people are riding. I race every Wednesday night in a crit training series just down the road from C'dale's corporate headquarters, so the pack is filled with their engineers and marketing guys. A lot of us who don't work for Cannondale and therefore don't get the latest and greatest for free are racing CAAD9s with higher-end components, so maybe that's an influence.


Me too, in NYC, where I used to race and still ride, I see tons of CAAD's and old six13's on CAT 4's and up.


----------



## LilGasPasser

Dan Gerous said:


> the 29er will come at around 18.75 but will cost much less and will be easy to lighten...


So glad I've been holding off buying a geared 29'er race bike; sounds like C'dale will soon have just what I've been looking for.:thumbsup:


----------



## Bad Ronald

hobgoblin said:


> I can't speak for Cannondale's marketing department, but I think you're right about seeing what people are riding. I race every Wednesday night in a crit training series just down the road from C'dale's corporate headquarters, so the pack is filled with their engineers and marketing guys. A lot of us who don't work for Cannondale and therefore don't get the latest and greatest for free are racing CAAD9s with higher-end components, so maybe that's an influence.


The reason is that there is the new CAAD8 which can now fill in the low end range. The CAAD9 goes back to its rightful place as a mid to high end race frame. The component group was the best value for the money.


----------



## hobgoblin

Bad Ronald said:


> The reason is that there is the new CAAD8 which can now fill in the low end range. The CAAD9 goes back to its rightful place as a mid to high end race frame. The component group was the best value for the money.


Good point, but I doubt that the CAAD9's elevation is because of the reintroduction of the CAAD8, but the other way around. When Cannondale decided to put the 9 back where it belongs, they had to do something to fill the lower-end gap, so the 8 made its reappearance.


----------



## Ranchu

I didn't realise that the CAAD8 is back in production. Can someone please enlighten me?


----------



## ping771

Ranchu said:


> I didn't realise that the CAAD8 is back in production. Can someone please enlighten me?


Ditto that. Where is the info and photos on all the 2010 CAAD (9 and 8) bike range?


----------



## asdasd44

With the 2010's coming out, does this mean I should be able to get an 09 CAAD 9-5 frame for cheaper than the $750 retail?


----------



## fab4

I wish Cannondale would do a BB30 2010 CAAD9 2 with SRAM Red or a CAAD9 3 with SRAM Force.


----------



## ralph1

Here is the new 2010 Synapse.

But I am still loving my new (old) CAAD 7.

cheers

Ralph


----------



## learlove

*"Yes, the CAAD 9 4 with Rival and Force BB30 crank is $1800. It's the Red one above." *

nice, I'm in. red 52cm please. It will go nice with my caad9 ultegra. I think starnut stated but just for clarification, the geo is the same as 09?

thanks

btw, Like others here we've said for awhile that cannondale needed to offer a bike like this. the bread and butter MADE IN THE USA Cannondale AL frame with ultegra/rival/centaur level components is about as perfect a bike that anyone needs for Cat5/4/3/2 US crit racing and fast club riding.


----------



## Nimitz

caad9 4 in a heart beat please...to bad I already have a really nice caad9 5...BB30 + Rival/force = damn near perfect.

Chad


----------



## Nimitz

wow If I didn't have my 105 caad9 5 (08) I would buy a Rival/force BB30 in a HEART BEAT!!!!

Chad


----------



## rossbjr

Starnut:

is there a Synapse 5 equivalent In 2010, i.e. a alloy frame with 105 all around for about the same as the 2009? thanks for your time and knowledge.


----------



## robertburns3

Nimitz said:


> wow If I didn't have my 105 caad9 5 (08) I would buy a Rival/force BB30 in a HEART BEAT!!!!
> 
> Chad


Had this been offered as an '08, I would have bouhgt it over my System 6-4 and saved $.

That is the bike of the year.


----------



## zamboni

I would take system over caad 9.


----------



## Devastator

zamboni said:


> I would take system over caad 9.


+1 

Id take System over my Super also, especially if it was BB30 System.


----------



## robertburns3

zamboni said:


> I would take system over caad 9.



Don't get me wrong, I love my bike, but that 2010 CAAD 9 -4 is a great value. Plus it has BB30, which my system does not.


----------



## bikerbrian

edit!


----------



## zamboni

robertburns3 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love my bike, but that 2010 CAAD 9 -4 is a great value. Plus it has BB30, which my system does not.


You might be able to get a great on an old Caad 7 with BB30.


----------



## ralph1

zamboni said:


> You might be able to get a great on an old Caad 7 with BB30.


Exactly what I did, CAAD 7 Seaco with BB30, for the princely sum of $300, very, very hapy with it.:thumbsup: 

cheers

Ralph


----------



## zamboni

ralph1 said:


> Exactly what I did, CAAD 7 Seaco with BB30, for the princely sum of $300, very, very hapy with it.:thumbsup:
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


Caad 7 is one of the classic frame Cannondale ever produced, stiff & handling very well.


----------



## ralph1

Just cause I like posting photos of it, she now wears a new set of 7810 pedals.
 
cheers

Ralph


----------



## mybikestuff

What is the weight difference between the 2010 SS ultimate frame and the team frame? I am told they are slightly different?


----------



## Dan Gerous

mybikestuff said:


> What is the weight difference between the 2010 SS ultimate frame and the team frame? I am told they are slightly different?


The Ultimate has less paint so weighs a little less, I have seen numbers but can't recall where.

Edit, 50-80 grams heavier.


----------



## -dustin

saw the prices today for the new bikes. CAAD9 w/ 7900...unreal. That should be the hot bike for the year. kind of tempted to EP myself one.


----------



## robertburns3

-dustin said:


> saw the prices today for the new bikes. CAAD9 w/ 7900...unreal. That should be the hot bike for the year. kind of tempted to EP myself one.



Oh the days when I could get EP...how I long for thee.

When I bought my first bike at retail, I nearly gagged.


----------



## cdalefreak

*2010 Pros and Cons*

OK, The Cannondale line up looks good for 2010. However, why in the heck does the Super Six not say it on the frame. If a person shells out for the top of the line it should say so on your bike! And to all of the DA 7900 bashing, Give me a break! I built a Super Six with Red that stuff stinks IMHO. The front derail is the worst I have ever seen. The cage is like a wet noodle a shifts like one. The controls feel great but I just don't dig the one lever does both types of shifts. Switched to DA 7900 and its a dream. Great control shape and everything is smooth as butter and stays in tune. No noise here!


----------



## 2cans

cdalefreak said:


> OK, The Cannondale line up looks good for 2010. However, why in the heck does the Super Six not say it on the frame. If a person shells out for the top of the line it should say so on your bike! And to all of the DA 7900 bashing, Give me a break! I built a Super Six with Red that stuff stinks IMHO. The front derail is the worst I have ever seen. The cage is like a wet noodle a shifts like one. The controls feel great but I just don't dig the one lever does both types of shifts. Switched to DA 7900 and its a dream. Great control shape and everything is smooth as butter and stays in tune. No noise here!


 is your red for sale ??


----------



## Dan Gerous

cdalefreak said:


> OK, The Cannondale line up looks good for 2010. However, why in the heck does the Super Six not say it on the frame. If a person shells out for the top of the line it should say so on your bike!


So you're buying your bike to show that it's a top of the line with the model name?  IMO, if you spend that kind of money on a road bike, it should be because it rides so well and feels good, not to show off it's name... And people that know a SuperSix is top Cannondale model will notice it is by looking at it anyway.

I'm tempted to get the CAAD9 1 myself, I use my CAAD9 CX bike for road rides, not ideal.


----------



## twiggy

Aww....saw a 2010 SuperSix today.... soooooo awesome.... want one!


----------



## gbull

is there any different between 2009 & 2010 SuperSix Hi-Mod frame?


----------



## Dan Gerous

gbull said:


> is there any different between 2009 & 2010 SuperSix Hi-Mod frame?


Apart from the geometry, everything is completly different, it's a whole new frame, different construction technique. The fork has the same mold but a different carbon layup for, apparently, more lateral stiffness but more vertical comfort.

I was looking at the CAAD9 but now I'm leaning more toward a SuperSix...


----------



## -dustin

Yes....quite a bit.


----------



## loskaos

im ready to buy my bike but caad9 5 are out of stock so is the synapse 5 , any clue when the 2010s will his the stores?


----------



## zamboni

If you have the time wait for 2010 Caad 9 or drop a line to Starnut to confirm delivery date.


----------



## loskaos

i wanted to get a cannondale but there are no caad9-5 or synapse 5 anywhere near my location (ft collins CO) i am visiting the stated until aug the 7th so im really sad and dont really know what to do , i have visited some stores with different brands , saw the giant defy and the specialized allez theyre nice bikes and are priced at 1200-1250, i still like the synapse better , but none on stock


----------



## STARNUT

Way late July and August for CAADs


Starnut


----------



## robertburns3

Did C'dale stop making Tandems? I am almost to the point where I can afford one and now I don't see them on their website.


----------



## STARNUT

nope. Click Recreation and click Tandem on the right and you'll see the 3 models.

No change form 09 and the 2010s won't be shipping till Nov.

Starnut


----------



## piercebrew

Are is Supersix coming in August also?


----------



## -dustin

loskaos said:


> i wanted to get a cannondale but there are no caad9-5 or synapse 5 anywhere near my location (ft collins CO) i am visiting the stated until aug the 7th so im really sad and dont really know what to do , i have visited some stores with different brands , saw the giant defy and the specialized allez theyre nice bikes and are priced at 1200-1250, i still like the synapse better , but none on stock


what size/ color?


----------



## learlove

I was at my parents house in PA this past weekend and stopped in at the local C-dale dealer. He said the 2010 will be available in NOV. 

Caad9 4 for me, 52cm.


----------



## loskaos

-dustin said:


> what size/ color?



56 , dont really care about color just want a cannondale with 105 stuff.


----------



## ralph1

What are the prices for the CAAD 9 with 7900?

Also is there talk of a CAAD 10?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## djh01

CAAD 9-1 will retail for $3,000.

They could move to CAAD10 next year when the CAAD manufacturing will be moved to Asia.


----------



## Jowan

Any specs known of the 2010 Aly Synapses? More precise the Alu Synapse 105? Besides colour, will there be much differences with the 209 model?


----------



## modernist

Any idea as to what the caad9 frameset w/ bb30 would retail for? What color choices?


----------



## robertburns3

djh01 said:


> They could move to CAAD10 next year when the CAAD manufacturing will be moved to Asia.


At which point I am hoping a bunch of Bedford welders start their own bike company, kinda like the people at Fat Chance started Independent Fabrication.:thumbsup:


----------



## Dan Gerous

To my knowledge, the Alu Synapse is unchanged apart from colors.

CAAD9 frame w BB30 (I don't think there will be non-BB30 frames available) should be around 700-800$...


----------



## loskaos

starnut , any clue when the synapses are shipping? i could get the caad9 5 for $1498 and that would really hit my wallet. 
its my first road bike and i guess a "cheaper" great bike would be great to get me into road bikes.


----------



## djh01

loskaos said:


> starnut , any clue when the synapses are shipping? i could get the caad9 5 for $1498 and that would really hit my wallet.
> its my first road bike and i guess a "cheaper" great bike would be great to get me into road bikes.


I bought an entry level bike a couple of years ago. Had I only spent a few hundred more, I could have gotten a bike that would have lasted me a very long time.

Not saying that the Synapse is an entry level bike, but consider what you really want and try not to settle.

I will be selling my Specialized and getting a CAAD 9-4 as soon as I can get my hands on one.


----------



## STARNUT

RE: the CAADX(10). They made a prototype. It's a good ideal in carbon but a larger lower bearing in aluminum created a heavier frame that was not a whole lot stiffer than the CAAD9. I'd like to point out that the CAAD9 is stiffer than damn near anything they have ever made. Yes, even the System.

Frame set price is $849 for frame, fork, and HS. Full carbon fork by the way.

All Synapse Alloys are showing August.

Starnut


----------



## loskaos

i just ordered my caad9-5 cant be happier , with no beer money left, i will only get better on the road 

gotta thank everyone for all the info that i got here , will be posting pics!


----------



## modernist

STARNUT said:


> Frame set price is $849 for frame, fork, and HS. Full carbon fork by the way.
> 
> 
> Starnut



Any idea as to what the color choices are if ordering just the CAAD9 frameset? Any pictures of the bbq black scheme on the CAAD9 4?


----------



## 2cans

' 10 ' i take it, and whens it going to be in your hands , tom and congrats


----------



## Chillax

Strongly considering buying a CAAD9-4 or a CAAD9-5, does anyone have any pics of these bikes - particularly the CAAD9-4 in the BBQ black? Also what are the color schemes for the CAAD9-5?

Does the CAAD9-5 come with a BB30 or is that limited to the 9-4 and above?

Also, I am hearing mid August for delivery/availability of these bikes any truth to this?

Cheers all


----------



## loskaos

2cans said:


> ' 10 ' i take it, and whens it going to be in your hands , tom and congrats




yup the 2010 , this is the only pic i found. he checked for availability before ordering, they said it will be ready on the 31st.










@chillax , i guess is the same frame so yes BB30

it was posted here that they would be shipped on the last days of july


----------



## Nimitz

how much would the new frame be with a frame upgrade deal?

what is the weight difference for an 08 to bb30 frame?


Chad


----------



## STARNUT

they haven't released the frame upgrade and crash replacement info yet. Retail is $899 this year. 

The difference in weight is minimial between a standard BB and BB30 in the frame. The real weight savings comes from the crank.

Starnut


----------



## djh01

I'm dying for a picture of the CAAD9-4 in BBQ also...


----------



## Nimitz

STARNUT said:


> they haven't released the frame upgrade and crash replacement info yet. Retail is $899 this year.
> 
> The difference in weight is minimial between a standard BB and BB30 in the frame. The real weight savings comes from the crank.
> 
> Starnut


Thanks....if the price is right I'll be upgrading to the BB30 frame and hollowgram's. 

Chad


----------



## B2010

djh01 said:


> I'm dying for a picture of the CAAD9-4 in BBQ also...


I second that! 

This will be my first road bike and I can hardly wait to see it. I'll be ordering it regardless, but it would be nice to see what it'll look like first. Last I heard the tentative release date is Aug 15th... hope i'm wrong and it's sooner!

**Thanks all for the great information in this forum, I've learned a lot!


----------



## Chillax

Does anyone know the tentative release date on the 2010 CAAD9's? I am hearing mid August but that is probably limited quantities/only to certain shops. When will they be readily available? IT seems Canada always gets the shaft on availability so I am trying to figure out when I can realistically get my hands on this.


----------



## B2010

Chillax said:


> Does anyone know the tentative release date on the 2010 CAAD9's? I am hearing mid August but that is probably limited quantities/only to certain shops. When will they be readily available? IT seems Canada always gets the shaft on availability so I am trying to figure out when I can realistically get my hands on this.


I think the 2010 CAAD9-5s can already be ordered (as of today) in some sizes/colors, but a cannondale rep told me the tentative date for the CAAD9-4 was Aug 15th. That was about 5 days ago, but I doubt anything has really changed. Anyone else know more on exact dates?


----------



## mulletbike

I've got 2010 CAAD 9 5's coming into the shop this week. :thumbsup:


----------



## B2010

I'm holding out for the CAAD9-4s though... :frown5:


----------



## Dan Gerous

Any update on the 2010 availability dates? I did a ride on a borrowed 09 SuperSix this weekend... now I have to get one but would rather get the new frames... but, my LBS have one last 09, perfectly speced for my tastes, just the right size...


----------



## zamboni

According to Starnut is some time betwwen Oct & Nov this year.


----------



## The_Boy

djh01 said:


> I'm dying for a picture of the CAAD9-4 in BBQ also...



Not a CAAD9-4, but it is a BB30 CAAD9 in BBQ


----------



## Chillax

Went to the dealer today and 2010 CAAD9-5 will be available first week of August . . . so I am debating picking up a 9-5 instead of waiting for the 9-4 but there are a couple of things I was hoping to confirm. First are the 2010 9-5's BB30 or do they have a reducer in them? Can anyone confirm the spec on the 9-5 I am assuming full 105? Does the 9-5 come with a full carbon fork?

Also does anyone have any pics of the 2010 9-5 in the Blue and in the grey?

Cheers


----------



## B2010

*Not great... but something*

I believe the bottom one in the photo is the charcoal 2010 CAAD9-5... hopefully someone else has a better pic.


----------



## cbuchanan

Dan Gerous said:


> Any update on the 2010 availability dates? I did a ride on a borrowed 09 SuperSix this weekend... now I have to get one but would rather get the new frames... but, my LBS have one last 09, perfectly speced for my tastes, just the right size...


and all you need is a swift kick in the right direction to snatch it up....


----------



## STARNUT

Blue 2010 CAA9 - 5C, in stock ready to rock.












it's a BB30........... it even says it on the frame.













Starnut


----------



## ralph1

I think the BBQ one looks good, that with 7900 might be a go I think next year, is that an 09 colour or the 10 one?

cheers

Ralph


----------



## Dan Gerous

cbuchanan said:


> and all you need is a swift kick in the right direction to snatch it up....


You know how it is...


----------



## loskaos

when i ordered mine i was told the crankset was the FSA , to me it feels like a downgrade from the 105...


----------



## The_Boy

ralph1 said:


> I think the BBQ one looks good, that with 7900 might be a go I think next year, is that an 09 colour or the 10 one?
> 
> cheers
> 
> Ralph


It was a custom "team" order in Feb '09.


----------



## loskaos

might not be the place but can you guys recommend me a cyclecomputer for my caad9 ?
i guess i can spend around 60. could go higher if there is a good value option. im getting my bike on friday im sure im getting a discount for accesories. 
this is my first roadbike and im not in the best shape  im gonna be putting alot of miles on it thou


----------



## B2010

Maybe this will help give you an idea what people use...
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=181208


----------



## BCSTURGEON89

I don't know at the moment if I would feel any difference in components since I'm just starting out but this is what I have.

I'm assuming these are lower end comps. but still decent. The bike itself feels good. 

Just kinda wondering when the time comes, which of these parts on the list you would first switch out. From what I've read, seems like tires and rims can make a big difference but what else!!

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/07/cusa/road/caad8/model-7RA82T.html


----------



## drunkn

Hi guys, first time buyer/road biker here!

So I think I'm going to get the caad9-4(buy quality right for a first purchase?) in red once it comes out. I've notice it comes without pedals, what pedals would do this bike justice?

Thanks

Any tips for this bike purchase would be appreciated too!


----------



## Svooterz

STARNUT said:


> Ride quality is tires. End of story. I could take an old CAAD4 and make it ride well with a new set of 320 tpi open corsa CXs.


Well, I ride an "old" (I still think 6 years old isn't all that bad, the frame ages well...) CAAD4 with Rubino Pros and I think it rides damn well... I find it very comfortable and I thank a perfect fit for that! Of course, the Open Corsa CX II would probably improve the ride, but it would make my wallet suffer and our roads are so bad that I don't even want to try that!

Besides, I am SO glad that Cannondale has expanded the CAAD lineup for 2010... With the reduction in CAAD offerings that started 3 years ago and culminated last year with only 105-and-under bikes, I thought that the CAAD line was going down the drain.

Well, no! Eat that, carbon bikes 

I'll probably buy a CAAD9-4 and transform my current CAAD4/Rival into a TT bike. I could buy the Slice 5 and yeah, it would be a helluva nice machine, but it would cost me more than a CAAD9-4 + a conversion kit for the CAAD4. Oh and converting my current roadie into a TT machine means that if I crash my future main bike, I'll have a nice replacement on the ready....

I love Rival and I love red bikes. Really, the CAAD9-4 seems a no-brainer to me!


----------



## justintime8425

Ordered my Caad9-1 today! Cannondale says they are getting 4 in my size this week. So i might be riding the caad9 next week. I ordered the BBQ btw. Still don't know if i'm gonna keep the RS80's that come with the bike. I'll decide after the first couple of rides.


----------



## B2010

*Me too...*

I placed an order for a CAAD9-4 last week in black. I still haven't been able to find a picture of this anywhere yet. I guess it's a good thing I like surprises! 

If anyone has pics of the 9-4 in the black I'd love to take a peek. The order actually said jet black (matte). I thought it would say BBQ, but it doesn't. Does that mean the lettering will be a solid white or grey/silver instead of the outlined grey/silver? I guess it doesn't matter that much, just can't wait to get on it!


----------



## drunkn

did they say when its coming in to the store, my lbs hasn't gotten back to me yet via email when they're getting them in


----------



## B2010

They weren't exactly sure, but they thought about two weeks. I emailed cannondale and they told me the tentative ship date is Aug 15th.


----------



## drunkn

ah, thanks for heads up. I'm itching to start riding to work and getting into shape and all that jazz...

all I need to buy is pedals right? bike component's wise I mean, obviously I should invest in shorts, shoes, helmet, etc. but the caad9-4 is complete minus pedals?


----------



## B2010

Yep! :thumbsup:


----------



## Svooterz

drunkn said:


> ah, thanks for heads up. I'm itching to start riding to work and getting into shape and all that jazz...
> 
> all I need to buy is pedals right? bike component's wise I mean, obviously I should invest in shorts, shoes, helmet, etc. but the caad9-4 is complete minus pedals?


Bike components wise, the CAAD9-4 isn't only complete (minus pedals, of course), it is race-ready. Even the 17.5 lbs STOCK weight is race worthy, if not über-light... Sure thing, it will make a damn fine commuter if that's more your thing!

I made up my mind now and it really is only a matter of time before I buy one myself. Then, with a few parts borrowed from my current rig, the weight will probably drop under 16 pounds - excuse me if I seem to brag about it, but I'm just about to go nuts with the idea of owning a 15.XX pounds bike!

I may even swap the cranks for a nice Hollowgram SI-SL if it isn't too costly to do so, and, in the process, I'd get even closer to the UCI-imposed weight limit... 

Hey, Starnut, do you know approximately how much it would cost to upgrade to the SI-SL crankset if I trade in the Force one?


----------



## CdaleNut

*caad9 5 or 4 ?*

Hello Everyone, this is actually my 1st post on this site. im gonnna be buying either the 2010 cdale caad9 5 or 4 havent made up my mind yet. 
I seen that the 4 comes with "rival" and i was curious is that the double-tap shifters ? or do they have another set of rvials which arent double-taps. 
Also any help on what rims would be nice would be helpful as well. Im gonna be doing the "ride across america" in 2010 NOT the RAAM the one im gonna be doing takes 52 days to complete.


----------



## Svooterz

CdaleNut said:


> Hello Everyone, this is actually my 1st post on this site. im gonnna be buying either the 2010 cdale caad9 5 or 4 havent made up my mind yet.
> I seen that the 4 comes with "rival" and i was curious is that the double-tap shifters ? or do they have another set of rvials which arent double-taps.
> Also any help on what rims would be nice would be helpful as well. Im gonna be doing the "ride across america" in 2010 NOT the RAAM the one im gonna be doing takes 52 days to complete.


All SRAM road groupsets feature the double tap shift levers - wether you buy Rival, Force or Red, you'll be able to enjoy the double tap's simple controls.

The CAAD9-5 and CAAD9-4 have the same or equivalent components in regards to frame, fork, handlebars, stem, seatpost, saddle, wheels and brakes, but everything else on the 9-4 is better. Rival best compares to Ultegra, not to 105 - it is above the latter. Besides, the 9-5's Gossamer crank is probably of lesser quality than a Shimano 105 crank, whereas the 9-4 comes with better-than-Rival BB30 Force cranks.

To me, it seems that if you have to choose between the 9-5 and 9-4, it comes down to this : either you save 300$ and pick a bike that will most probably cover all of your needs, or you spend that money to save roughly 1 pound and get race-grade components.

Concerning rims : I don't know squat about the Shimano RS-10 wheels that comes with both the 9-4 and the 9-5, but I'd give 'em a try. However, if you really want to change them right away, take a look at www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com's offerings.
This particular wheelset is probably the best deal you can get for a relatively lightweight, solid, durable and inexpensive pair of hoops.


----------



## CdaleNut

Even tho I would love the rival double taps and the force crank, im just not that big of a fan of the Red or BBQ that the 4 comes in. im much more a fan of the charcoal that the comes on the 5


----------



## STARNUT

So the cranks are $735 and the standard BB is $110. The retail on the Force with BB is $326. 

What follows is how we do things not how your bike shop does.... or it might be, who knows.

We'd give you $220 for the Force crank and BB and do the labor for free since you bought the bike from us, we already have the crank out and the bearings pulled. That puts an upgrade at roughly $625 + tax. We keep the Force and stick it into inventory. The filp side is that we'd sell you the crank and BB and charge you 1/2 for the labor to "remove" the Force and install the new SI-SL and you'd be left to your own devices to sell the Force for, hopefully, more than than $220 + 1/2 of the labor.

Starnut


----------



## asad137

Starnut, what's your shop's ETA on CAAD9 4's and 5's? My LBS says they can't get the charcoal grey 5 until mid-September or so, and about the same for the 4's. Just wondering if other shops are seeing the same info from C'dale.

Asad


----------



## drunkn

asad137 said:


> Starnut, what's your shop's ETA on CAAD9 4's and 5's? My LBS says they can't get the charcoal grey 5 until mid-September or so, and about the same for the 4's. Just wondering if other shops are seeing the same info from C'dale.
> 
> Asad


=( I don't think I can wait until Sept for a 9-4...


----------



## STARNUT

asad137 said:


> Starnut, what's your shop's ETA on CAAD9 4's and 5's? My LBS says they can't get the charcoal grey 5 until mid-September or so, and about the same for the 4's. Just wondering if other shops are seeing the same info from C'dale.
> 
> Asad



Uh, I already have CAAD9 5s in blue and grey and the CAAD9 5 Fem in Raw in stock. 4s are late this month. I'm a fairly "large" dealer and we placed a pretty large preseaon order and those get priority so........... if your LBS didn't place a preseaon and they are "at once"ing the thing it may be late September.

Starnut


----------



## CdaleNut

Starnut....................I was just wondering where are you exactly located and how much would u charge to put the force crank and double-taps onto a 2010 caad9 5


----------



## asad137

STARNUT said:


> if your LBS didn't place a preseaon and they are "at once"ing the thing it may be late September.


Darn. They didn't pre-order any. Thanks for the info.

Asad


----------



## C130

I currently have an 08 Synapse 3SL, looking at buying a 2010 Super Six, either the 2 or the 3. What are the big differences? My Synapse has Ultegra, Dura Ace rear derailleur. I do not race, want good components but keep the price reasonable. Also, what would be the big differences between my Synapse and the Supersix? I am hoping to test ride one in the next week or so but not sure if this is the bike I want/need or not. Opinions, suggestions?


----------



## Ranchu

Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but the 2010 site appears to be online.

http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/road.html


----------



## djh01

Ranchu said:


> Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but the 2010 site appears to be online.
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/road.html


Lorem ipsum dolor sit amet, consectetur adipisicing elit, sed do eiusmod tempor incididunt ut labore et dolore magna aliqua. Ut enim ad minim veniam, quis nostrud exercitation ullamco laboris nisi ut aliquip ex ea commodo consequat.


----------



## CdaleNut

Ranchu said:


> Apologies if this has already been mentioned, but the 2010 site appears to be online.
> 
> http://www.cannondale.com/bikes/10/cusa/road.html



if u change the 09 to 10 u can get the first page of it but none of the links work yet


----------



## asad137

CdaleNut said:


> if u change the 09 to 10 u can get the first page of it but none of the links work yet


If you use the link Ranchu posted, the links for the CAAD9 works. Not all of the copy is there, but some of the specs are. No pics yet by the looks of it.

Asad


----------



## CdaleNut

asad137 said:


> If you use the link Ranchu posted, the links for the CAAD9 works. Not all of the copy is there, but some of the specs are. No pics yet by the looks of it.
> 
> Asad



ok i got it to work once i clicked that link, but thats such a dam tease:mad2:


----------



## The Rock

STARNUT said:


> Release dates are pretty soon. Like Mid-July
> 
> I totally fugged up the CAAD model info above. There is a 1, 4, 5, and 6



Hi Starnut, 

Thanks for the timely thread, as I'm thinking of treating myself to Cervelo Soloist Team in ANODIZED jet black or 2010 CAAD9 (4).

I've now figured out what the suffixes means thanks to Svooterz :thumbsup: and have updated my posting accordingly (see below)

CAAD9-1 = DA7900. FSA-SLK Light carbon crank BB30. Slice premium full carbon fork. Jet Black Matte (BBQ)
CAAD9-4​ = Ultegra SL (6700). SRAM Force BB30. Slice premium full carbon fork. Jet Black Matte (BBQ). 
CAAD9-5​ = 105 with FSA BB30. Slice premium full carbon fork. Charcoal grey with red/white accents.
CAAD9-6​ = Tiagra/Sora groupset


----------



## sooni

How much should I be paying for a 2010 CAAD 9 frame and fork?


----------



## asad137

1 is Dura-Ace 7900. 
4 is SRAM Rival 
5 is 105
6 is Tiagra with a Sora front derailleur.
There is no 3.

1 and 4 are available in BBQ (matte black). Jet black is a glossy color.

Asad


----------



## The Rock

sooni said:


> How much should I be paying for a 2010 CAAD 9 frame and fork?


Are you in the US or Europe? 

Didn8t realise Cannondale is offering frame and fork as an option to buy rather than as a complete off the shelf bike :shocked:


----------



## STARNUT

sooni said:


> How much should I be paying for a 2010 CAAD 9 frame and fork?


$849

Starnut


----------



## sooni

thanks starnut. Ignore my pm!


----------



## C130

Are the 2010 Super Six's readily available now? I went by my bike shop last week and looked at two but they were owned by people who work in the bike shop and I was in a hurry. I haven't had a chance to go back but was told by one of the guys that works in the shop that he sold 3 the first day he led one of the bike shops weekend rides.

Also, what are the big differences between a Super Six and a Synapse? Advantages and disadvantages of each? Much difference in comfort? I currently have an 08 Synapse 3SL, looking at getting a 2010 Super Six, hoping to ride one soon whenever I get the time away from work.


----------



## Svooterz

The Rock said:


> Hi Starnut,
> 
> Thanks for the timely thread, as I'm thinking of treating myself to Cervelo S1 or CAAD9 (both from the NEW 2010 lineup).
> 
> Am trying to figure out what the numbers behind CAAD9-*x*, CAAD9-*y*, CAAD9-*z*, actually means
> 
> CAAD9-1[/INDENT] = DA7900?
> CAAS9-3​ = Ultegra SL?
> CAAD9-4​ = Ultegra?
> CAAD9-5​ = 105?
> CAAD9-6​ = Tiagra/Sora mix?


I may not be in the know as much as Starnut is (I'm not a C'dale dealer, y'know!) and I can't help much with the colour schemes, but I can shed some light about the numbers.
CAAD9-1 : DA7900 w/ FSA SLK BB30 carbon crank. 
(CAAD9-2 and 9-3 : N/A. There's no such offering in Cannondale's lineup)
CAAD9-4 : SRAM Rival w/ SRAM Force BB30 carbon crank. 
CAAD9-5 : 105 w/ FSA Gossamer BB30 alu crank.
CAAD9-6 : 'Tis the last one in the lineup and possibly the cheapest way ever to get on a race bike : mostly Tiagra (including cranks), except for a Sora front derailleur and Tektro brakes.

Having seen the grey 9-5 in person, I can say that it does look real nice...
I'd just like to see the red 9-4. From the pics, it seems they chose a very bright red. The colour choices for the Rival bike are at the opposite end of the spectrum, one being a hyper eye-catching red, the other, a subtle matte black w/ black lettering... Your pick : bold or sealth?


----------



## Svooterz

CdaleNut said:


> Starnut....................I was just wondering where are you exactly located and how much would u charge to put the force crank and double-taps onto a 2010 caad9 5


I'll let Starnut answer this one with a real price quote (if he feels it's worth it), but I can tell ya it's probably going to get a lot more expensive than getting the CAAD9-4 right away.

If you trade in the cranks and shifters, you won't get much $$$ but the Force levers and cranks are likely to be charged at full retail or with only a minor discount. I'm pretty sure that adding these two items to the 9-5 would get you a few hundreds above the 9-4's price point. Then you also need to swap the rear derailleur, because SRAM and Shimano rear derailleurs aren't compatible. The front is, the rear is not. Add that to the cost.

Basically, the upgrade you're looking for would bring the 9-5's equipment exactly on par with the 9-4's, but you'd pay a premium. Do you like the 9-5's colour scheme so much that you are ready to spend quite a few hundred bucks more than you would for a 9-4...?


----------



## lennon2666

Svooterz said:


> I may not be in the know as much as Starnut is (I'm not a C'dale dealer, y'know!) and I can't help much with the colour schemes, but I can shed some light about the numbers.
> CAAD9-1 : DA7900 w/ FSA SLK BB30 carbon crank.
> (CAAD9-2 and 9-3 : N/A. There's no such offering in Cannondale's lineup)
> CAAD9-4 : SRAM Rival w/ SRAM Force BB30 carbon crank.
> CAAD9-5 : 105 w/ FSA Gossamer BB30 alu crank.
> CAAD9-6 : 'Tis the last one in the lineup and possibly the cheapest way ever to get on a race bike : mostly Tiagra (including cranks), except for a Sora front derailleur and Tektro brakes.
> 
> Having seen the grey 9-5 in person, I can say that it does look real nice...
> I'd just like to see the red 9-4. From the pics, it seems they chose a very bright red. The colour choices for the Rival bike are at the opposite end of the spectrum, one being a hyper eye-catching red, the other, a subtle matte black w/ black lettering... Your pick : bold or sealth?


It should also be noted that both the CAAD9-4 and CAAD9-5 models include full carbon forks (if I remember correctly).


----------



## daivs_T

how come my LBS said that the 2010 caad9 frame is not available for sale... they went thru their "2010 cannondale" binder and said that cannondale is not offering it as just a frameset....
what is going on?


----------



## The Rock

STARNUT said:


> So I'm going to post pics of the lower end bikes as you guys probably don't care. Starnut


Hi Starnut -- thanks alot for posting these really good high resolution pics:thumbsup: 

CAAD9 (2010) 4 and 5 are on my shortlist along with (dare I mention) Cervelo S1  ....but only if the 2010 S1 new colour scheme is better than the horrid red/white glossy paint job rather than anodized. If Cervelo brings back their anodized charcoal gun metal grey then I'd have a tough job picking S1 or CAAD9 (putting budget to one side). 

:idea: Oh can you post one of CAAD9 (1 and 4) in BBQ for us to drool over  

Is "BBQ" what Cannondale is calling their jet black matte colour scheme?


----------



## Dan Gerous

CAAD9 1 BBQ:


----------



## The Rock

Dan Gerous said:


> CAAD9 1 BBQ:



cheers DG :thumbsup: you beat Starnut to it  

Wow, am drooling over the BBQ. OMG how stealthy...very understated decals not loud -- nice touch -- Cannondale. Just look at the SL-"K" red as well - wow - wow - wow

Have you got one for CAAD9 (4) too?


----------



## Dan Gerous

Yes, the BBQ paintjobs are nice, I personnally don't like the SL-K graphics but then again, the model I'm likely to order is this one and the saddle and seatpost might be the first things to go...


----------



## The Rock

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes, the BBQ paintjobs are nice, I personally don't like the SL-K graphics but then again, the model I'm likely to order is this one and the saddle and seatpost might be the first things to go...


Totally awesome! Shame you don8t like the little RED on the K :cryin: 

CAAD9 (4) in black/yellow??? Nice, but thought it came in BBQ jet black.

What's wrong with the seatpost and saddle? Which ones would you replace with and why?


----------



## djh01

The Rock said:


> Totally awesome! Shame you don8t like the little RED on the K :cryin:
> 
> CAAD9 (4) in black/yellow??? Nice, but thought it came in BBQ jet black.
> 
> What's wrong with the seatpost and saddle? Which ones would you replace with and why?



That's not a CAAD, it's a SuperSix


----------



## Dan Gerous

Yes, it's the SuperSix 2... It will make a nice addition to my black and yellow CAAD 9 cross bike.


----------



## Dan Gerous

Looking at the road bike specs... what is the Cannondale seatcover? A condom for transport?


----------



## djh01

Dan Gerous said:


> Looking at the road bike specs... what is the Cannondale seatcover? A condom for transport?


Which bike? Maybe it means a rebadged seat.


----------



## Dan Gerous

All the SuperSix models at least...


----------



## trauma-md

Dan Gerous said:


> All the SuperSix models at least...


Hey Dan...for the past couple of years Cannondale has been sending these nylon drawstring saddle covers with a Cannondale logo on them. I guess they are to protect the saddle during transport from rain or something. I'm really not sure of it's true intention but I've got a small collection of them that I haven't used. Does anyone need one?


----------



## nemiman18

the 9-4 color is awesome... cant wait to pick one up


----------



## metoou2

*2010 Cannondale catalogue*

here is the 2010 Cannondale catalogue;

http://www.greatlakescycling.com/products-page/cannondale/page/17/

(19) total pages at this link


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Dan Gerous said:


> Yes, the BBQ paintjobs are nice, I personnally don't like the SL-K graphics but then again, the model I'm likely to order is this one and the saddle and seatpost might be the first things to go...


Saw this yesterday in a store for $6500 AUD.

Looked very nice!


----------



## noooowaaay

Has anyone noticed the geometry changes for the 2010 cadd9. I normaly ride a 56 cannondale road with a 100mm stem. Great fit. Now thinking the 2010 cadd9 54 with a 110mm stem will best duplicate that fit.


----------



## noooowaaay

size 54 sorry


----------



## metoou2

*be careful with the 2010 catalogue*

be cautious with this 2010 catalogue, it is a work in progress. The cyclocross geometry is posted on the CAAD9 'road' bike page.


----------



## Tinea Pedis

Was about to say this ^^^

As I made the same mistake


----------



## noooowaaay

Wow. Now I see. Thanks!


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup StarNut

I have a question? Took the newly acquired 09 Cannondale Super 6 today for a 50 mile ride, and I was hearing a poping sound I suspect its coming from the BB 30 Hollowgram sl ceramic bearings. I went straight to a local bike shop and they said might be the BB.

Was it you who mentioned regarding the Ceramic Bearings on these Cranks?? About being defective?? 

Based on what I am telling you what do you think it is? Or is it possible it just need to be tightened??

Ok I like to anticipate worst case scenario, If in fact its the bearings, should I go with standard factory or this website>>

http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-VCRC-Cerami...ries?hash=item2ea7323f5a&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

Can I get your input on this? I am the kind of person I hate it when I hear popping noises or screetching just like on my cars It drives me crazy.

I am waiting for my white SMP Selle I know the blue color throws it off.

Please help:cryin: 

Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------



## AJL

metoou2 said:


> here is the 2010 Cannondale catalogue;
> 
> http://www.greatlakescycling.com/products-page/cannondale/page/17/
> 
> (19) total pages at this link


Hmm, didn't see anything like the Six 5/4 (aluminum front triangle/carbon rear). Gone? Sounded like a nice upgrade from my somewhat bone crushing Giant OCR3 (plus no FSA crap).


----------



## learlove

metoou2 said:


> be cautious with this 2010 catalogue, it is a work in progress. The cyclocross geometry is posted on the CAAD9 'road' bike page.


I noticed this too but at first I was like, WOW 71.5 deg. HA for a 52cm, boy did they change. Anyway the CAAD9 geo can be found with the super six stuff and it is the same as 2009.


----------



## javijc26

Starnut,
What's your overall impression of the SuperSix3 Frame (Non HiMod)? I just ordered a SS3 from my LBS. I just don't have the $$$ for a Hi Mod. other than the 150grams, performance wise do you think they are fairly similar???
Thanks for your input


----------



## STARNUT

first to the weight thing. The 2010 Super 6 and Hi-Mod should be the same stiffness. Same mold, same factory, different carbon.

I'd like to point out that the new 2010 is lighter in the "standard mod" flavor than the 09 "hi-mod". Food for thought........


To the crank noise issue. Popping can be cause by a number of issues. The 09 ceramic BBs sucked........ bad. That could be it. While they have the BB out have the shop make sure the spider lockring and the no-nuts chainring bolts have blue loctite on them. That often causes popping. If none of those cause it you may have a different problem.

Starnut

PS it would appear that someone misaligned your 53 chain ring. The post goes under the arm.


----------



## Midwest Playa

STARNUT said:


> first to the weight thing. The 2010 Super 6 and Hi-Mod should be the same stiffness. Same mold, same factory, different carbon.
> 
> I'd like to point out that the new 2010 is lighter in the "standard mod" flavor than the 09 "hi-mod". Food for thought........
> 
> 
> To the crank noise issue. Popping can be cause by a number of issues. The 09 ceramic BBs sucked........ bad. That could be it. While they have the BB out have the shop make sure the spider lockring and the no-nuts chainring bolts have blue loctite on them. That often causes popping. If none of those cause it you may have a different problem.
> 
> Starnut
> 
> PS it would appear that someone misaligned your 53 chain ring. The post goes under the arm.



Thanks Alot Starnut, I really appreciate this, I am taking it back to the LBS for reinspection and I will let them know to do this.

Should I just get some new Bearings?? these are supposed to be the Ceramic ones. are the 2010 bearings better and can I order that set and put it on mine???

Thanks Again

MidwestPlaya


----------



## javijc26

STARNUT said:


> first to the weight thing. The 2010 Super 6 and Hi-Mod should be the same stiffness. Same mold, same factory, different carbon.
> 
> I'd like to point out that the new 2010 is lighter in the "standard mod" flavor than the 09 "hi-mod". Food for thought........
> 
> 
> To the crank noise issue. Popping can be cause by a number of issues. The 09 ceramic BBs sucked........ bad. That could be it. While they have the BB out have the shop make sure the spider lockring and the no-nuts chainring bolts have blue loctite on them. That often causes popping. If none of those cause it you may have a different problem.
> 
> Starnut
> 
> PS it would appear that someone misaligned your 53 chain ring. The post goes under the arm.


Thanks for the information Starnut, Sounds like I'm gonna be really happy with my SuperSix, I was told it would arrive in a little less than a month. I've been on a 2007 CAAD9 which has been just an awesome bike, I've decided to treat myself and make the move to carbon.

Thanks again for your input. Cheers!


----------



## CHL

Hi Starnut:

I was following a thread of Weight Weenies and a few of the people on that group that ride the Specialized bikes with BB30 had the same problem. A member on that forum said that Specialized recommended cleaning the inner surface of the shell and then applying Green Loctatite to the inner surface and then reinstalling the bearings.

Does this seem like a bandage fix instead of fixing the root cause or do you think this is a valid method of resolving the issue.

Thanks,
CHL


----------



## Midwest Playa

Midwest Playa said:


> Thanks Alot Starnut, I really appreciate this, I am taking it back to the LBS for reinspection and I will let them know to do this.
> 
> Should I just get some new Bearings?? these are supposed to be the Ceramic ones. are the 2010 bearings better and can I order that set and put it on mine???
> 
> Thanks Again
> 
> MidwestPlaya



Sup Starnut

Just wanted to give you an updated on the Cannondale Super Six Popping issue on the BB30 Crankset That way if anyone has similar issues they can apply this information. 
I pirnted the recommendations that you stated and gave it to the mechanic, They also work on Specialized bikes and I guess they have some similar issues with some of the Sworks Sl2 tarmacs so they applied the locktight in the areas needed and the problem is solved. They said the Bearings were fine.I took it for a 50 miles ride today and was really pushing the cranks and they felt good smooth and plenty stiff. Kudos to the Hollowgram cranks.:thumbsup: 

I am still concerned about the comment you made about the ceramic bearings for the 09 Sucking. I am really considering the upgrade on the bearings the 2010 models if they fit or an aftermarket ceramic bearings by VRC. Can I get your input on this??

Thanks Again

Its How I Roll
MidwestPlaya


----------



## STARNUT

it's no secret that the 08 and 09 ceramic bearings suck. The 2010s are supposed to be better so kep your fingers crossed. If you're hunting a set 2010 bearings it'll be November before they starrt shipping crank parts.

If you're dead set on using ceramic, we've had great luck with hthe Enduro Zero. Otherwise, just use a standard set from the QC690 BB.

Starnut


----------



## 123prs

Are the SL cranks for 2010 different from those for 2009, other than the "improved" ceramic bearings?


----------



## Midwest Playa

STARNUT said:


> it's no secret that the 08 and 09 ceramic bearings suck. The 2010s are supposed to be better so kep your fingers crossed. If you're hunting a set 2010 bearings it'll be November before they starrt shipping crank parts.
> 
> If you're dead set on using ceramic, we've had great luck with hthe Enduro Zero. Otherwise, just use a standard set from the QC690 BB.
> 
> Starnut



Thanks Again Starnut How much for the Enduro Zero?? do you have a link?? 


Its how I Roll
MidwestPlaya


----------



## CylconeP

*More Confusion re: Super Six Hi-Mod vs. Non*

I had an '06 Six 13 that I loved, but the drive side chain stay broke. My replacement frame was an '08 Super Six, which I loved even more. Unfortunately, it has developed a horrible creaking in the BB, and after replacing the bearings, my shop has diagnosed the cause as delamination of the carbon in the BB shell area.

The info on this thread has been very useful, but I still have some questions. My shop tells me that if I want a 2010 Hi-Mod as a warranty replacement, I will have to pay $1700, whereas a non Hi-Mod would be free. I'm surprised that the cost difference would be that significant, esp. on a warranty replacement, if the only significant difference is about 150 grams. Any thoughts about this from Starnut or others?

Also, I checked the C'dale web site tonight, and it now lists just 4 Super Six frames (Team, Red, 1 and 3) and all are described as Hi-Mod. I wonder if this is just an error or if there has been some kind of mid-model year change. What happened to the Ultimate and the 2? Can anyone clarify this?


----------



## zamboni

Turn it back to the shop and ask for a replacement frame exchange at no cost sicne this is Cannondale problem with BB, since you had the six13 frame which is top of the line back in 06. I had a problem with clear coat on my six13 and I ended up paying $500 to upgrade to a system six back in 07. don't let the rep push you around.


----------



## moab63

*I was told by the rep that the non hi*

mod 2010 is the same as the 09 hi mod. For what is worth.


----------



## Midwest Playa

Sup Cyclone

I would do it like this, if you can afford to shell out the cash go for it.The last thing you want is to say Dam I should have gotten the HI Mod and then end up beating yourself to death later on, Just skip one or two meals a week and before you know it the $1700 is well worth it and paid for itself. You only live once. I am a Pharmacist and I see folks who can spend up to $2000 or more every three months on diabetic medication and supplies, You are investing in your health.
As for the technical stuff Starnut will give his expert input on that department.lol

My Two Cents :thumbsup: 

Its How I Roll

MidwestPlaya


----------

